# Echolottest von Echolotzentrum und Anglerboard



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2008)

Werbung
*Echolottest von Echolotzentrum und Anglerboard *

Rund um Echolote/“Fischfinder“ ranken sich Gerüchte, Halbwahrheiten und wirklich Richtiges. Während die einen meinen, selbst Fischarten auf einem Echolotbild unterscheiden zu können, tun sich andere schon schwer, eine Kante, einen Berg oder die Art und Festigkeit des Gewässergrundes zu erkennen. 

Dazu kommt dann, dass es Echolote in zig Preisklassen gibt, von knapp über hundert bis zu mehreren tausend Euros. Dementsprechend unterscheidet sich natürlich auch die Ausstattung der Echolote, angefangen von Bildschirmgröße und Pixelung über Sendeleistung, Geberkegel bis hin zu einer mehr oder weniger einfachen oder komplizierten Menüführung. 

Kein Wunder dass es da auch immer wieder zu Diskussionen kommt, welches Echolot braucht man wirklich, was muss man bezahlen, kann man auch bedenkenlos im Ausland bestellen, und, und, und, wie in diesem Thread hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=130599

Auch auf Grund diesen Threads rief mich heute morgen Thomas Schlageter vom Echolotzentrum an (www.Echolotzentrum.de). Er hatte schlicht „die Schnauze voll“ von allen möglichen Behauptungen, die zwar in die Welt gesetzt aber von niemanden nachkontrolliert wurden. Und er schlug vor, in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Anglerboard einfach einen Echolottest zu machen, bei dem man verschiedene Echolote auf einem See nacheinander ausprobiert, um die Unterschiede in der realen Darstellung zu zeigen. 

Denn das ist es ja letztlich, was den Angler interessiert. Allerdings sehen wir ja in den Diskussionen, dass die meisten Angler schlicht zu wenig von den Grundlagen und der Technik der Fischfinder verstehen, um einen solchen Test durch einfaches überfahren von Kanten oder Bergen für den normalen Angler aussagekräftig genug zu machen.

Daher war mein Vorschlag, irgend etwas „definiertes“ als Referenzobjekt zu versenken, dann mit jedem Echolot einmal in Fahrt drüber zu fahren und einmal das Bild auch im Stand zu zeigen. Empfehlenswert dafür schien mir z. B. eine Holzkiste mit einer Kantenlänge von 1m zu sein, und ca. 50 – 80 cm darüber einen Ball mit ca. 50 cm Durchmesser. 

Bei solchen Objekten kann sich im Gegensatz zu unbekannten „Kanten“ oder Bergen“ oder „Rinnen“ jeder Angler bildlich vorstellen, wie das unter Wasser aussehen muss. Und er kann dann auch genau sehen, wie welches Gerät diese Objekte auf dem Bildschirm darstellt. Und das ist es ja letztlich, was den Angler interessiert:
Ob, was und wie ein Gerät ein bekanntes Objekt anzeigt – die ganzen technischen Hintergründe sind dem Angler dabei ja eigentlich „wurscht“, solange sein Lot so funktioniert und anzeigt, wie er sich das vorstellt. 

Nun wissen wir aus Erfahrung, dass die Anglerboardmember ja sehr erfinderisch sind, wenn es darum geht, Produkte auf Herz und Nieren für die anglerische Praxis zu testen. So können wir uns vorstellen, dass außer dieser Idee von mir noch weitere interessante Ideen kommen, die man in einen solchen Test einbauen könnte. 

Neben der Objekterkennung als solcher ist ja auch das erkennen von Bodenstruktur und Bodenhärte für den Angler nicht ganz unwichtig. Wer also dafür Vorschläge hat, wie man das in so einem Test umsetzen könnte:
Immer her damit!!

Genauso wenn jemand Vorschläge hat zum testen der „Kantenerkennungsfähigkeit“ oder was euch sonst alles noch so einfällt, was man an einem Echolot testen könnte, was für die Angler in der Praxis wichtig wäre.

Selbstverständlich soll das alles nicht „umsonst“ sein.

Unter allen, die einen entsprechenden Vorschlag hier im Thread posten, verlost das Echolotzentrum eine exklusive eintägige Komplettschulung im Gebrauch von Echoloten in der Praxis für Angler mit Thomas Schlageter.

Nun also los und Vorschläge gepostet!!

PS: Als "Testtag" wurde jetzt mal der 02.08. angesetzt (kann, sollte soich aber nicht ändern..), bis zum 15. habt ihr also Zeit zum hier posten, da man mindestens eine Woche braucht, um die entsprechenden Testvorbereitungen zu treffen...


----------



## duck_68 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolottest von Echolotzentrum und Anglerboard*

Dieser Test ist bestimmt recht intertessant und aufschlussreich!! Ist es evtl nicht sogar möglich, das Boot gleichzeitig mit mehreren Echoloten zu bestücken und diese auch gleichtzeitig zu testen - allerdings könnte es dabei passieren, dass die gesendeten Impulse Störungen usw hervorrufen und das "Ergebnis" beeinflussen - aber interssant wäre es trotzdem

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolottest von Echolotzentrum und Anglerboard*

Ob das gleichzeitig geht weiß ich nicht - wäre zumindest ne "Arbeitserleichterung"...

Abe rwenn man das Objekt jedesmal von der gleichen Seite mit gleicher Geschwindigkeit anfährt und auch jedesmal fürs "stehende Bild" in der gleichen Entfernung steht, sollte das auch für (einigermaßen) objektive Ergebnisse sorgen.

Aber danke für den Hinweis -in die Vorschlagsliste aufgenommen..


----------



## duck_68 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolottest von Echolotzentrum und Anglerboard*

Ich dache es nicht unbedingt als "Arbeitserleichterung" sondern als Direktvergleich der Geräte beim gleichen Objekt und den exakt gleichen Bedingungen wie Geschwindigkeit usw....

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Echolotzentrum (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolottest von Echolotzentrum und Anglerboard*

Hallo,

leider kann man 2 Echolote nicht gleichzeitig laufen lassen. Diese stören sich gegenseitig. Wir nehmen aber ein GPS Gerät mit um die richtige Strecke wieder zu finden.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## rainer1962 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolottest von Echolotzentrum und Anglerboard*

ja ja die Lote können einem zum :c bringen,
wenn man sich damit wirklich beschäftigt interpretiert man die Bilder immer genauer. Man muss das Lot erst wirklich kennenlernen.
BsP
Kraut im Wasser...
ein Freund von mir sagt immer es wäre ein Fischschwarm. Ich identifiziere es mit meinem Lot als Kraut. (habe das mit nem Zocker dementsprechend überprüft, denn der Schwarm ist bei ihm immer an der gleichen Stelle#q) Im großen und ganzen ist alles ne Einstellungssache des Lotes und die damit verbundene Interpretation.
Es ist wie überall sonst auch
man bekommt was man bezahlt. Ich habe ein 127er Lowrance und komme in meinem Bereich sehr gut klar, allerdings war üben üben üben angesagt, und nicht nur das gerät auf Automatik gestellt und zu meinen alles ist in Ordnung...
Natürlich gibt es Qualitative Untesrschiede, aber die kosten Geld.


Um zum Thema (Vorschläge zu kommen), vielleicht kennt man in dem Gewässer Taucher die die Bodenstruktur genau kennen und somit die Beschaffenheit des Bodens bekannt ist. Man kann über Schlamm, über Krautbänke, über Tothölzer und über Felsen(Kies) fahren um die Unterschiede zu verdeutlichen.
wie in meinem Besipiel erwähnt, werden gerade dabi die Interpretationsfehler gemacht.


----------



## rainer1962 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolottest von Echolotzentrum und Anglerboard*



Echolotzentrum schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> leider kann man 2 Echolote nicht gleichzeitig laufen lassen. Diese stören sich gegenseitig. Wir nehmen aber ein GPS Gerät mit um die richtige Strecke wieder zu finden.
> 
> Thomas Schlageter


 

wenn wir mit mehreren Booten gleichzeitig unterwegs sind und jeder hat ein Lot laufen, kann es selbst bei 20m Abständen (und mehr, je nach Lot) zu Störungen kommen, erlebe ich immer wieder.


----------



## Torskfisk (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolottest von Echolotzentrum und Anglerboard*

Die Idee mit dem Taucher ist glaub ich ganz gut, zumal, wenn der dann auch noch Unterwasseraufnahmen macht, die man dann mit den Bildern auf dem Echolot vergleichen kann! Dadurch würde es gerade für uns Anfänger viel plastischer sein.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolottest von Echolotzentrum und Anglerboard*

Gute Ideen finde ich mit dem Taucher.
Aufgenommen und mit in der Verlosung..


----------



## rainer1962 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolottest von Echolotzentrum und Anglerboard*

jow, den Taucher kann man dann auch mal loten, quasi als "Wallerersatz" :q


----------



## Dxlfxn (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolottest von Echolotzentrum und Anglerboard*

Mich würde ein Test in tieferem Salzwasser interessieren - und das bei etwas Seegang. Also Wassertiefen, die ich fast per Blick über die Bordwand per Auge erkunden kann. Ich weiß nicht.
Vielleicht kann man das ja mal beides machen. Ich bin wirklich an Facts interessiert.


----------



## Hulk16 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolottest von Echolotzentrum und Anglerboard*

Die Idee ist wirklich sehr gut, aber was sind für die Praxis typische Situationen?
Für das Süßwasser sind es doch oft die Raubfischangler die ein Echolot nutzen um damit zum Fisch zu kommen.
Da gibt es z.B. Futterfischschwärme mit mehreren großen Raubfischen in auf einem Gebiet von ca. 3m².
Die Futterfische könnte man z.B. mit 20 Tsichtennisbällen und die großen Raubfische mit 2 Luftballons darstellen.
Für mich von Interesse wären auch noch 2-3 Luftballons in direkter Grundnähe, also höchstens 10 cm über dem Grund.
Ich denke damit wären einige wichtige Situationen abgedeckt, die für mich beim Raubfischangeln wichtig sind.


----------



## Dxlfxn (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolottest von Echolotzentrum und Anglerboard*

Futterfische mit tischtennisballgroßen und Raubfische mit luftballongroßen Luftblasen? Wo fischt ihr? Ich koooome


----------



## maesox (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolottest von Echolotzentrum und Anglerboard*

Hallo,

finde die Idee sehr interessant!!!#6

Ich selbst benutze ein Lowrance X 125 und bin bisher ,für meine Verhältnisse,sehr zufrieden.

Bin gespannt was der Test sagt

Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## ricoen (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolottest von Echolotzentrum und Anglerboard*

Hallo,
bin eben mal zufällig auf den Tread gestoßen und finde die Idee auch sehr interessant mit dem Test.

Mein Vorschlag wäre, anstatt Bälle oder Luftballons verschieden große Getränkeflaschen, evtl. teils mit Wasser gefüllt in unterschiedlichen Wassertiefen zu versenken...


----------



## angelmatz (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolottest von Echolotzentrum und Anglerboard*

Das mit dem Test finde ich eine super Idee!
Im Zusammenhang mit der Erprobung verschiedener Echolote hätte ich folgenden Vorschlag:
Sicher sollten die Echolote durch Profis wie z.B. Thomas Schlageter getestet werden. Genauso wichtig finde ich aber auch den Test der Echolote durch "Anfänger dieser Materie". Ich würde es sinnvoll finden, auch "absolute Neulinge" in den Test zu integrieren, um zu sehen, ob ein einfaches Handling möglich ist und man sich schnell mit dem Gerät und der Technik vetraut machen kann. Ich finde es ausgesprochen wichtig zu sehen, wie schnell ein Laie Erfolge erzielen kann!!!!

Gruß, Matze


----------



## zrako (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolottest von Echolotzentrum und Anglerboard*

sryhabs vll überlesen, aber wo soll das ganze denn statt finden?

kann man auch sein eigenes echolot mitbringen????


----------



## Hendreich (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolottest von Echolotzentrum und Anglerboard*

Hallo,
ich finde die Idee mit dem Test sehr gut. Obwohl ich persönlich sehr wahrscheinlich auf Grund der Entfernung nicht teilnehmen kann interessiert mich der Ausgang eures Treffens sehr. Es gibt bestimmt viele Leute die so eine Vorführung interessiert.
Ich bin allerdings davon überzeugt das es vielen angehenden Käufern hauptsächlich um den Preis der Geräte geht. Denen ist im ersten Moment alles recht wenns nur nichts kostet.Und dann gehts los. Das geht nicht auf deutsch, die Karte passt nicht, u.s.w. Dann werden irgendwelche Gerüchte ins Board gestellt, richtig Bomben gelegt, und dann ist das Theater perfekt.  Da wird immer von Händlern in USA und Timbuktu gefaselt, und das doch nur aus dem Grund um Kohle zu sparen. Ich hab bei Schlagether gekauft, hab jede Menge Tipps bekommen und mir durch Tests mit dem gekauften Gerät selbst viel angeeignet. Und es macht doch auch Spaß wenn man dann selber zum Erfolg kommt. Hier im Board gibt es jede Menge Leute die einem helfen, und so muß es sein. Ich hätte Herrn Schlagether auch sehr gerne mal getroffen, weil er mir am Telefon einen sehr kompetenten und netten Eindruck vermittelt hat.
Also nochmal viel Spaß bei eurem Treffen und lasst was von euch hören.


----------



## dtnorway (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolottest von Echolotzentrum und Anglerboard*



Hendreich schrieb:


> Ich bin allerdings davon überzeugt das es vielen angehenden Käufern hauptsächlich um den Preis der Geräte geht. Denen ist im ersten Moment alles recht wenns nur nichts kostet.Und dann gehts los. Das geht nicht auf deutsch, die Karte passt nicht, u.s.w. Dann werden irgendwelche Gerüchte ins Board gestellt, richtig Bomben gelegt, und dann ist das Theater perfekt.  Da wird immer von Händlern in USA und Timbuktu gefaselt, und das doch nur aus dem Grund um Kohle zu sparen.



Na das ist ja ein Ding!|bigeyes
Vor nem halben Jahr wolltest Du auch noch sparsam kaufen.
Erzähl bitte nicht so einen Humbuk! 
Du hast letztendlich Dein Gerät in Deutschland gekauft. Ist ja auch Dein gutes Recht und dagegen ist gar nichts einzuwenden. Aber Du hast auch mal darüber nachgedacht(wie der Link zeigt). Also stelle jetzt hier nicht die Leute die im Ausland kaufen und das auch noch öffentlich hier posten, als "Bombenleger" hin.


----------



## utzel (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolottest von Echolotzentrum und Anglerboard*



Hendreich schrieb:


> Ich bin allerdings davon überzeugt das es vielen angehenden Käufern hauptsächlich um den Preis der Geräte geht. Denen ist im ersten Moment alles recht wenns nur nichts kostet.Und dann gehts los. Das geht nicht auf deutsch, die Karte passt nicht, u.s.w. Dann werden irgendwelche Gerüchte ins Board gestellt, richtig Bomben gelegt, und dann ist das Theater perfekt. Da wird immer von Händlern in USA und Timbuktu gefaselt, und das doch nur aus dem Grund um Kohle zu sparen.


 
So schnell kann man sich drehen...#d

Immer diese Bombenleger |peinlich


Hendreich schrieb:


> Am besten wäre es wenn man einen kennt, der in absehbarer Zeit zu den Amis fährt. Der kann so ein Teil als Handgepäck mitbringen. Ich finde die Preise die hier in Deutschland verlangt werden einfach eine frechheit. Selbst mit Zoll und Mehrwertssteuer kommt man billiger weg.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolottest von Echolotzentrum und Anglerboard*

Immer wieder die, die da OT schreiben müssen. Hier gehts schlicht und NUR um den Test und Vorschläge dazu.
Haltet Euch dran, damit nicht auch hier noch verwarnt werden muss.
Danke.


----------



## Echolotzentrum (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolottest von Echolotzentrum und Anglerboard*

Hallo,

nur eine kleine Nebeninformation:

Ich war am Wochenende in Berlin bei einer Vorführung auf dem See. Dort haben wir zum ersten Mal live eine digitale Fishfinder Box von Lowrance getestet. (Kombination mit LCX 37c)

Fazit: Geil! Die Zukunft für große Tiefen!

Aber: Nicht ideal für geringe Wassertiefen und extreme Flachwasserbereiche. Fotos reiche in in Kürze nach.

Wir werden diese Technik dann auch in diesen Vergleichstest mit aufnehmen und zeigen. 
Viele Grüße auch nochmal an ANGELMATZ, der an der Schulung und dem Livetest teilgenommen hat.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Abu-Fan (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolottest von Echolotzentrum und Anglerboard*

Hallo,

ich finde die Idee auch sehr interessant. Um spezielle Auflösungstest zu machen, könntet Ihr auch eine große Stahlkette oder ein altes Fahrrad bedeckt mit einem alten Tarnnetz nehmen. Dies müsste ja ähnlich aussehen wie ein altes Wrak, was wir Meeresangler ja häufig finden wollen.

Grüße und Erfolg
Jan;+


----------



## Fischfütterer (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolottest von Echolotzentrum und Anglerboard*

Absolute Spitzenidee!!!
So wird mal "des Anglers letzte Hoffnung" unter den Aspekten, die dem Angler wichtig sind, von Anglern getestet!!!

Meiner Meinung nach sind Taucher für einen derartigen Test von höchster Wichtigkeit, da man dann auf jeden Fall schon einmal einen genauen Einblick über Tiefen- und Bodenbeschaffenheit hat!:m
Auch "Ziele" wie simulierte Fischschwärme und Abbruchkanten können Taucher genauer vermessen bzw. installieren. #6
Doch warum sollte man Ballons oder derartiges verwenden?|kopfkrat 
Ein extragroßer Setzkescher mit vielen kleinen, lebenden Fischen drin fänd ich realistischer... 
Und ein, zwei größere, echte (waidgerecht vorbehandelte) Fische mit Schwimmkörper im Innern und mit Seil am Boden fixiert, wären meines Erachtens realistischere und kaum aufwendigere Utensilien bei solch einem Test.

Wo man die Fische für sowas her bekommt, brauch ich hier hoffentlich niemanden näher erklären...|sagnix
Und damit auch wiklich fast jeder was von solch einem Test hat, sollte man ihn in mindestens 3 Tiefen mit allen Geräten durchführen...:m


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolottest von Echolotzentrum und Anglerboard*

Ich fände es auch wichtig verschiedene Tiefen zu testen!

Bitte testet auch ein Gerät mit, das speziell fürFlache Bereiche ausgewiesen ist. Bringt das was?

Auch bei Tiefen unter 6 Metern sind Kanten interessant, und die Anforderung ist doch ein bisschen anders als bei 50 oder 500 Metern tiefe, eventuell lässt sich da ja ein Test im Flachen (5 Meter) / Mittelflachen (10 Meter) / Tiefen (20 Meter) Süßwasser realisieren, den Tiefseetest müsst ihr dann wohl auf einen anderen Termin verlegen...

Verschiedene definierte Testobjekte wie Bäume, Kiste und Bälle fände ich klasse, tolle Idee!

Was ein Glück für mich, im September brauche ich ein Echolot - dann kann ich ja gleich anhand eures Testergebnisses eines aussuchen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolottest von Echolotzentrum und Anglerboard*

Das Problem mit "großen Tiefen" (also z. B. norwegentechnisch gesehen) dürfte einfach sein, dass Taucher ja praktisch nur bis 50 m kommmen, da was entsprechendes zu machen dürfte mehr als schwierig werden.

Ich glaube mit "richtigen Fischen" als Objekten braucht man da gar nicht hantieren. Ich vermute mal, dass einige nach dem Test ganz komisch aus der Wäsche gucken, wenn sie sehen wie z. B. ein ein Kubikmeter großer Würfel auf dem Echolot angezeigt wird.....

Und sich dann die Bezeichnung "Fischfinder" nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen...


----------



## strawinski (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolottest von Echolotzentrum und Anglerboard*

es gibt tausend geräte mit tausend einstellungen und tausende benutzer mit tausend wünschen. Wie soll man da jeden befriedigen?
Ich denke, Seen über 50 Meter sind eigentlich selten in Deutschland. 
Villeicht sollte man wirklich für Anwender mal testen was man bis 30 Meter erkennen kann. viele zögern wegen den ganzen Meinungen zum Kauf. Ich auch. Weil jeder seine eigenen erfahrungen hat.
Was ist denn eigentlich mit dem großen Test der Zeitungen?


----------



## Echolotzentrum (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolottest von Echolotzentrum und Anglerboard*

Zum Thema Verunsicherung:

Wir machen diesen Versuch und Vergleich nur aus einem Grund: 
Neutrale Beobachter sollen sich ein Bild von der Geräten machen. 

Ich verbringe momentan die komplette Zeit auf dem Wasser oder berate Kunden wegen Echoloten. Letztes Wochenende war ich in Berlin und Hamburg auf Seen. Die Woche davor in Österreich bei der Wasserrettung, dann bei der Polizei in Freiburg und nächstes Wochenende bei der Berufsfeuerwehr in Köln.
Dadurch weiß ich genau, was bei dem Test herauskommt. Sämtliche besprochenen Geräte habe ich ausprobiert und getestet. Man kann genau unterscheiden, was wie unter Wasser aussieht. Auch mit Tauchern haben wir schon gearbeitet. In meinen Schulungen habe ich genau die Fotos, die den Vergleich zwischen verschiedenen Geräten zeigen.

Was an diesem Tests entscheidend ist, sind die extremen Feinheiten bei der Darstellung der Geräte. Auch der Tipp mit dem Setzkescher oder Flaschen ist super interessant und auch noch nie da gewesen.

Die Frage nach der Darstellung und Qualität der Geräte stellt sich für mich nicht.

Also:
Diejenigen, die diesen Test als Bestätigung wünschen, können sehr gerne warten.
Alle anderen greifen auf das bereits vorhandene Wissen zurück. (Das soll nicht arrogant oder überheblich klingen. Aber das ist mein Beruf und diesen versuche ich so gut wie möglich zu machen)

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## drehteufel (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolottest von Echolotzentrum und Anglerboard*

Also ich hoffe mal, dass bei dem Test herauskommt, dass Humminbirds SI zur Zeit das Maß der Dinge ist...kombiniert mit herkömmlicher 2D-Technik wohl unschlagbar...:l


----------



## duad (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolottest von Echolotzentrum und Anglerboard*

ich finde den test auch als nicht bootsbesitzer recht interressant 
ich besitze ein humminbird zum auswerfen um mir in ufernähe die tiefen zu betrachten und abhänge oder kanten zu finden natürlich wohl nicht vergleichbar mit den testgeräten aber interressant
wichtig für den test fände ich definitiv die Eigentschaften der Geräte im Bezug auf:
-Bodenbeschaffenheit 
-falschanzeigen sogenannter "fischsignalen" jeder kennt es man bekommt fische angezeigt und weiss das es sowieso keine sind
-auswirkungen verschiedener Sendeleistungen (praxisnahe unterschiede)
die idee mit den lebenden fischen im setzkescher finde ich nicht so toll ich glaub dafür würden es wohl auch tk fische tun sollten auch nicht so schwer zu beschaffen sein 
und diese könnten per welspose im wasser positioniert werden


----------



## Niederbayer75 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolottest von Echolotzentrum und Anglerboard*

Was ich interessant finden würde, wäre ein Vergleich wie groß der Fisch zu einer am Echolot angezeigten Sichel ist.

Für einige "Profis" wird sich das jetzt ein bißchen lächerlich anhören, aber der normale Durchschnittsbenutzer hat da wenig Vergleichsmöglichkeiten!

Auch wenn Echolote bei unterschiedlichen Fischen (obwohl gleiche Größe) dann unterschiedliche Sicheln anzeigen, wäre doch ein Vergleich mal interessant!

Aber soweit ich oben richtig gelesen habe, soll mit original Fischen nicht "gearbeitet" werden. Jedoch könnten die besagten Taucher die Größe der Fische feststellen, es geht ja nur um Richtwerte und nicht um den letzten cm!

Gruß
Niederbayer


----------



## Heuwiese (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolottest von Echolotzentrum und Anglerboard*

Mich würde eine Vorstellung der Sonargeräte in Hamburg interressieren. Bitte mal melden wenn eine geplant ist.
Danke


----------



## shorty 38 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolottest von Echolotzentrum und Anglerboard*

Hallo Heuwiese, fahr doch mal zu Beckertechnik in Hamburg. Dort findest Du alle Geräte und erhältst vom Chef eine super Beratung. Näheres unter www.beckertechnik.de Gruß Shorty


----------



## biX (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolottest von Echolotzentrum und Anglerboard*

Gibt es hier schon Neuigkeiten?
- Testaufbau
- Testobjekte
- Testtiefe
- Geschwindigkeit Boot
- eingesetzte Echolotmodelle
- Wo
- Wann
????


----------



## Echolotzentrum (1. August 2008)

*AW: Echolottest von Echolotzentrum und Anglerboard*

Hallo,

wir werden uns in den nächsten Tagen zusammensetzen und die Dinge genau absprechen.
Bei den Geräten kommen in erster Linie Lowrance, Eagle und Humminbird zum Einsatz. Man darf ja auch die Kostenfrage nicht unterschätzen.

Dazu kommt bei uns das Zeitproblem, da ich sehr viel zu tun habe und auch viel unterwegs bin.

Gestern war ich wieder bei einer Personensuche. Es ging um den toten RTL Star aus Neubrandenburg. 

Hier ein Zeitungsbericht.

Sobald wir alle Infos zusammen haben, werden diese veröffentlicht.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## biX (11. August 2008)

*AW: Echolottest von Echolotzentrum und Anglerboard*

Als ich letzte Woche am Wasser war, fiel mir noch ein schones "Testobjekt" für den Echolottest ein. Ich fische nämlich zwischen ziemlich viel Totholz. 
Interessant wäre wohl mal der Aufbau eines "Dreibeins", ähnlich eines Indianer-Tipis aus Rundhölzern bzw. Ästen. Als Bonbon könnte man darin einen größeren (toten  ) Fisch (mit intakter Schwimmblase) hängen. Eine Kunststoffflasche mit einem Rest an Luft dürfte wohl ähnlich einer Schwimmblase sein.
Besonders interessant wäre ein sidescan, da uns ja die Industrie glaubhaft machen möchte, dass man den Fisch damit erkennen kann.
Ich könnte wetten, dass man den Fisch niemals sieht ... wenn man das Dreibein erkennt, wäre das nach meiner Meinung schon eine Glanzleistung.
MfG


----------



## Echolotzentrum (12. August 2008)

*AW: Echolottest von Echolotzentrum und Anglerboard*



biX schrieb:


> Interessant wäre wohl mal der Aufbau eines "Dreibeins", ähnlich eines Indianer-Tipis aus Rundhölzern bzw. Ästen. Als Bonbon könnte man darin einen größeren (toten  ) Fisch (mit intakter Schwimmblase) hängen. Eine Kunststoffflasche mit einem Rest an Luft dürfte wohl ähnlich einer Schwimmblase sein.
> Besonders interessant wäre ein sidescan, da uns ja die Industrie glaubhaft machen möchte, dass man den Fisch damit erkennen kann.
> Ich könnte wetten, dass man den Fisch niemals sieht ... wenn man das Dreibein erkennt, wäre das nach meiner Meinung schon eine Glanzleistung.
> MfG


 
Hallo,

das einzige Echolot, welches bei diesem Aufbau wahrscheinlich funktioniert, ist ein Side Imaging Echolot.

Das Problem ist die normale analoge Echolottechnik. Denn ein 2 dimensionales Gerät erzeugt nur Durchschnittswerte. Und wenn wir das Holz mit einem "toten" Fisch dort unterbringen, ist es eigentlich unmöglich etwas zu sehen. Ich habe hier mal einen Link von Raymarine eingestellt: http://www.raymarine.eu/products/fishfinders/hd-digital-technology/accuracy-and-detail/
Dort kann man sehr schön die Problematik erkennen bei den normalen Echoloten. Das Bild auf der linken Seite ist ein riesiges Schiff aufgenommen mit einer normalen analogen Technik. Das rechte Bild wurde gemacht mit einer digitalen Einheit (Gibt es jetzt auch von Lowrance! Geiles Teil!) Dort werden dann die Signale aufgearbeitet. Mit diesem könnte man bei dem Versuchsaufbau etwas erkennen.

Beim Side Imaging wird man wohl von mehreren Seiten dieses Gestell anfahren müssen, da die Technik nur einen sehr schmalen Strahl aussendet (Schattenbildung).
Zum Thema "die Industrie sagt": Ich habe letzte Woche innerhalb von 10!!! min einen Vermissten gefunden. Okay, war natürlich auch Glück bei. Aber: Gesehen haben wir mit einem BILD Fotografen Arme und Beine des Gesuchten.
Ich weiß, dass man skeptisch ist bei solch neuer Technik. Aber die Vergangenheit hat bereits die Leistungsfähigkeit eindeutig bewiesen. Die Fotos sind ja nicht mit Photoshop gemacht, sondern live aufgenommen worden.
Noch etwas wichtiges: Die Polizei Neubrandenburg hatte letztes Jahr ein SideScan erfolgreich im Einsatz mit einem Kaufpreis von 30.000€. Dieses macht identische Bilder wie das 997 für € 2500,00! 

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## biX (13. August 2008)

*AW: Echolottest von Echolotzentrum und Anglerboard*

An dem "Holz-Tipi" könnte man aber schön die "Leistungsgrenzen" der Echolote darstellen. Es gibt ja Leute, die denken, dass man mit Echoloten ganze Seen leerfischen kann. Nicht ohne Grund sind die Geräte in vielen Vereinen in Süddeutschland ja sogar beim Angeln verboten.
Es interessieren ja nicht nur möglichst schöne Bilder beim Test sondern schlechte Bilder sind manchmal viel aussagekräftiger, da sie klar darstellen, wo die (derzeitigen) Grenzen dieser Technik liegen.


----------



## Heuwiese (13. August 2008)

*AW: Echolottest von Echolotzentrum und Anglerboard*

@Shorty38:
Danke für die Info.


----------



## Jungferntaler (21. August 2008)

*AW: Echolottest von Echolotzentrum und Anglerboard*

Hallo,

gibt es schon was neues, oder wurde der Testtag verlegt!?

Gruß


----------



## Echolotzentrum (21. August 2008)

*AW: Echolottest von Echolotzentrum und Anglerboard*

Hallo,

wir mussten die Veranstaltung um eine Woche verschieben, da ich eine Schulung in Norwegen und bei der Polizei hatte.

Am 30.8. besuchen uns die netten sympathischen freundlichen Herren vom Anglerboard. Ich habe einen Taucher organisiert, der diverse Dinge unter Wasser plaziert. Die großen Hersteller stellen mir einiges zum Testen zur Verfügung. Dabei werden jeweils einzelne Modelle aus bestimmten Serien genommen, z.B. Humminbird Piranha, Humminbird 525, Humminbird 717 / 727, Side Imaging, Humminbird 787c2, Lowrance X-52, X-125, X-135, LCX-37c, digitale SounderBox mit GlobalMap Plotter und vieles mehr (Eagle, Geonav, usw).

Auch fließen dann viele Bilder aus unserem Test in Norwegen mit ein. Ihr werdet von den Ergebnissen überrascht sein.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Lonny (21. August 2008)

*AW: Echolottest von Echolotzentrum und Anglerboard*

Hallo,

Super das Humminbird 727 ist ja auch mit bei :l Das soll ja auch mein neues werden ! ich bin auf jeden fall gespannt !



Daniel


----------



## Barschler (21. August 2008)

*AW: Echolottest von Echolotzentrum und Anglerboard*

Hallo!

Nachdem jetzt alle möglichen Formen und Arten von Gegenständen "versunken" werden um die Geräte damit zu testen mache ich mir Gedanken über "das Medium" wo sich eben diese Gegenstände befinden. Denn Naturgemäß ist es so (wie wir sicher alle wissen ) daß die Schallausbreitung sehr von dem Medium abhängig ist indem es stattfindet. Da ich nicht über die Erfahrung der Profis verfüge, würde mich unterdessen interessieren ob man in unseren Gewässern die Unterschiede bezüglich Verunreinigungen (sprich chem. Inhaltsstoffe oder biologische z.B. Algen oder sogar Strömungen unter der Oberfläche) durch denen sich eben unsere Süßgewässer voneinander Unterscheiden, so ohne weiteres in gewissen Maße ignorieren können oder nicht solange es sich eben um Süßgewässer handelt.  Das wäre sicher noch ein interessanter Testpunkt; sicher der Test ist schon so sehr Aufwändig um dies auch noch an unterschiedliche Gewässer durchzuführen; aber als zusätzlicher Testkriterium wollte ich es mal erwähnen.


----------



## Jungferntaler (21. August 2008)

*AW: Echolottest von Echolotzentrum und Anglerboard*

Habe ich soeben gefunden.

Vielleicht mal nen kleiner Vorgeschmack was uns erwartet.

http://www.fischundfang.de/r30/vc_content/bilder/firma456/test_echolot.pdf


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Echolottest von Echolotzentrum und Anglerboard*

Der Test legt hinter uns, hier der erste Vorabbericht. Dauert natürlich nocht etwas, bis das Video geschnitten ist, abe eines kann ich Euch jetzt schon sagen:
Die Ergebnisse waren mehr als interessnt und ihr könnt gespannt darauf sein.
Zum "anfüttern" hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=135963

Gleichzeitig mach ich dann den Thread hier dicht..


----------

